# Colquitt County



## Luke.Deer.Commander (Oct 28, 2013)

Any rut activity in Colquitt County? Hoping for another good year. Didn't see activity until right before thanksgiving.


----------



## bobcat (Oct 28, 2013)

They are crawling everywhere. Laying lots of sign down .


----------



## GDAWG84 (Nov 5, 2013)

Things are heating up. Been a good year for sign. I think we're about two weeks out yet from the start of the rut...


----------



## Luke.Deer.Commander (Nov 8, 2013)

I've got bucks working scrapes and doing some rubbing. All night time pictures.


----------



## GDAWG84 (Nov 8, 2013)

Got my first daytime scrape pics today. Unfortunately it was a spike...


----------



## hortonhunter22 (Nov 11, 2013)

I think ima live in the woods end of this week...that's lows in the 30s sound like deer should move well...


----------



## rvick (Nov 12, 2013)

H.H., Clem made me go in them deep, dark woods by myself. LOL, thought i was gonna have to live there with my dog.


----------



## hortonhunter22 (Nov 12, 2013)

hahaha man i couldnt believe he did that to ya...i was gonna go but he wanted me to cape that guys deer lol...how did that track go?...he said ya found her but she got up on ya?


----------



## rvick (Nov 15, 2013)

she clotted up & was headed for the river when last seen. I told him to come down there & blow his horn, but his old truck horn sounded like a fawn bleat.


----------



## bonecollector (Dec 18, 2013)

*only good buck on the place this year*


----------



## Thereelmccoy (Dec 18, 2013)

Awsome


----------



## Jamie R (Jan 9, 2014)

Nice. Ya'll still trying to shoot another. Think me and my cousin might be done for the season.


----------

